

SlinkyDB: Query Your Heroku Postgres Databases - colinbartlett
https://www.slinkydb.com

======
colinbartlett
What's the difference between this and Heroku dataclips?
[https://dataclips.heroku.com](https://dataclips.heroku.com)

